# Beretta



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:smt071 Me and the wife went to the range today to try out her new Beretta 85 FS Cheetah. The gun is well balanced for me but not my wife. She's done with it. :smt011 I tried wroking with her, but the dang thing had caused her to reagervate an old injury to her hand.  Oh me. She's going to get herself another 1911/45 for carry.
I shot about a half box of shells through it, and it had a lot more snap to it than I though it would. It was a little tack driver at 20'. The sights were dead on even though they are fixed.  I liked it :smt076 she hated it.
:smt076 I got it home and started to clean it and I noticed a fine crack in the left side grip. I went up on there web site to see if I could get a new grip. :smt076 FER get it. All they say up there is we are sorry you are having trouble with your new pistole. They want you to send it to commy California, or gestopo Maryland. No way. I guess I'll eat that $420.
:smt076 Enjoy pedro beretta cause there be no more. When I can't get sevice that's it for me. My fault I should have check that out frist.:smt022 
Form now on if a gun is not made in America, I don't want it.
:smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## 44magFMJ (Aug 14, 2006)

Live and learn.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yea, he shot me right in the pocket book, and hurt's when your on a fixed income. Never more from over the seas will my dollar flow.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Don't get too upset over broken grips. That happens w/ wooden grips on many guns. Call Beretta - They may make U send the grips back before sending out new ones. But, U shouldn't have tos end the gun in.

And, many 380s have more recoil than a 9mm. Most are of blowback design - this makes thefelt recoil more. So, I have never shot a Cheetah before, but prev claim close to buying a Mod 86. All of these will probably feel like a 9mm or stronger when you shoot it.

Sorry you are not happy. That is a beautiful gun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It has a very snappy recoil for sure Ship. I don't have no problem with it, but it was bought for the boss. I can't even get a e-mail off to them is what has me PO'd. I am not going to send the whole gun back for a cracked grip, and that's what they are telling me I have to do. I'll let it chip on out and then modify it some way to make it look have way good I hope.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I learned long ago that e-mails replies from companies are few and far between. I never e-mail anyone anymore (to a company). Just call them. I dealt with the a few years ago - no problems. Very nice on the phone. I believe they have an 800 # too. Don't just keep the messed up grips. Its under warranty - call them :mrgreen: 

I wish U would have asked before buying the 380.. Most of them are pretty snappy - enough that many women do not like them.

Besides the seemly more reported reliability, I also went with the 32 Keltec over the 380 version because of recoil...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep I know your right Ship. Just an old fool. I just didn't think anything about it as I had a Beretta years ago and it was a fine a pistol as a man would want. Oh well just add to the list of many mistakes in my life. I'll use it for something if I got put tape on the grips.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the Beretta 92FS is a nice gun. I've owned more than 1 over the years. Before I had 1 lemon, I was a Beretta-holic. That 1 experience kinda soured me. I have almost purchased a Cheetah several times. Sorry your wife doesn't like it, but now U got another nice gun 

Just call and get the new grips  - If U were nearby, I might offer to buy it from U in a few months, if U were really that unhappy w/ it. 

Get the replacement grips and put it up forsale if you don't like it.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Baldy, rent a Kahr K9 and let your wife try it. I like mine very well; it will shoot with full sized 9mms. The pistol in the photo is my E9 with a carry bevel, Novak night sights, 30 lpi checkering, hard chrome by Tripp, and Hogue grips. Regards, Richard


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks Richard for the info. I'll see how it flys with the boss.
Well to be honest with you Ship I am not to discouraged with the pistol as I am with customer service I could take a picture and send them the dang grip. Why do they have to have the whole pistole. That's whats got me PO'd. I mean wood grips get dried out from setting and crack once in a while. everybody knows that, because they are made so thin. Gun shoots great.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Thanks Richard for the info. I'll see how it flys with the boss.
> Well to be honest with you Ship I am not to discouraged with the pistol as I am with customer service I could take a picture and send them the dang grip. Why do they have to have the whole pistole. That's whats got me PO'd. I mean wood grips get dried out from setting and crack once in a while. everybody knows that, because they are made so thin. Gun shoots great.


Did they tell U that via telephone or via e-mail? That seems strange. Call and talk w/ a supervisor.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I'll let you know more later Ship as I am going to try, and call them to day, and see if I can get a live person to talk to. I may end up taking it to the Gun Show in Melbourne this weekend, and see if I can trade it in to one of the big vendors for something else. If I can up around $400 it's gone. They were listing for $600 at the show last week. She said she wanted a S&W 1911/45 SC so we'll see. What a pain.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I saw your other post after U made the call. Sorry U are having all these problems...


----------



## rection47 (Sep 11, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I'll let you know more later Ship as I am going to try, and call them to day, and see if I can get a live person to talk to. I may end up taking it to the Gun Show in Melbourne this weekend, and see if I can trade it in to one of the big vendors for something else. If I can up around $400 it's gone. They were listing for $600 at the show last week. She said she wanted a S&W 1911/45 SC so we'll see. What a pain.


I was at that gunshow!
Went to the one in West Palm the week after and it was much much bigger. atleast twice the size but we had to leave early cause my friend was being a doosh.


----------

